# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  VLC media player 1.1.2 Final + Portable

## Denis3410

*VLC media player 1.1.2 Final + Portable* 

*О программе:* VLC Media Player - универсальный плеер, способный воспроизводить практически любые существующие на сегодняшний день форматы файлов: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, XviD, H.264, MP3, OGG и другие, обычные DVD и VCD диски, а также музыкальные. Одной из его особенностей является возможность проигрывания практически любого типа потокового видео, включая транспортный поток со спутниковых ресиверов. Это происходит при помощи уникальной кодировки плеера, которая не требует никаких кодеков для воспроизведения любого видео.

Программа может выступать в роли сервера для трансляции потока по сети и использованием протоколов IPv4 или IPv6, при условии достаточной пропускной способности. Не требует установки никаких дополнительных кодеков, так как все компоненты уже содержатся в нем (основаны на других открытых разработках).
VLC Media Player предназначен для работы в Windows NT и выше, а также множестве других альтернативных операционных систем. Имеет русский интерфейс.

*VLC Features:* 
Independant of systems codecs to support most video types
Live recording
Instant pausing and Frame-by-Frame support
Finer speed controls
New HD codecs (AES3, Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, Blu-Ray Linear PCM, Real Video 3.0 and 4.0, ...)
New formats (Raw Dirac, M2TS, ...) and major improvements in many formats...
New Dirac encoder and MP3 fixed-point encoder
Video scaling in fullscreen
RTSP Trickplay support
Zipped file playback
Customizable toolbars
Easier encoding GUI in Qt interface
Better integration in Gtk environments
MTP devices on linux
AirTunes streaming
New skin for the skins2 interface

*Changes between 1.0.4 and 1.0.5:
Decoders:* 
SubRip extra styles improvements
Fix potential crashes in SSA and svg decoders

*Mac OS X Interface:* 
Improved support for the 2009 Apple Remote

*Windows port:* 
Use of gcc 4.4.2 to compile instead of gcc 4.2. This might slightly increase performance and fix x264 issues

*Translations:* 
Portuguese Brazilian, Lithunanian, Romanian, Ukranian, Japanese, Bengali, Walloon, Galician, Danish, Khmer, Polish, Slovenian, Vietnamese, Finnish Russian, Slovak translation updates
New Malayalam, Macedoninan, Nynorsk translations
*Размер архива:* 34.4 mb
*Язык Интерфейса:* русский
*Скачать VLC media player 1.1.2 Final + Portable* 
*Depositfiles.com
turbo.to
Sibit.net*

----------


## Язон

Согласен плеер отличный сам пользуюсь около года:vseok:

----------


## shaluniya

А можно обновить ссылки, очень хочется обзавестись плеером а файлы ужо удалены!

----------

